# Computer won't boot; "No signal" on monitor.



## SirKamon (Jun 16, 2005)

I hope this is in the right forum.. 

Hello all. 

Thus far, my computer has been dead for about 5 days, and I've narrowed down what the problem may be, and I need a bit of help on that part. 

First, the background story:
My sister, one day, happened to be playing GTA:Vice City, when the computer suddenly crashed for no particular reason. I had attempted to reboot the system, but it locked at the BIOS, not long after the RAM check. I restarted it again (Forced-restart; in other words, I had to turn off the power supply, then turn it back on.) At which point, the computer refused to boot at all. The power light went on, but the monitor just went to sleep. I forced it awake by attempting to open its color configuation menu, and lo-and-behold, I received the famous RGB "No Signal" error. 

My primary conclusion was that It was my Video Card (Because I had bought a new one, recently) so I swapped it with my older one, and still nothing. I tried reseting the CMOS, and that didn't work. Swapped power supplies with this computer, that didnt work. I checked to see if my CPU pins were bent, and they weren't. 

Considering that this (obviously) isn't a software problem, I'll provide my specs (The nessicary ones.)

MotherBoard: MSI-6566E*
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 @ 2.0GHz (Usless info: FSB: 400MHz, 478 Socket.)
RAM: 768 MB of PC2100 DDR2. (one's 256MB, the other is 512MB)

*A note of interest on my motherboard is that it came along with this nifty D-Bracket 2 which has 2 USB 2.0 Ports on it as well as fault reporting LED's. Why this is so nifty, is that all four LED's are red. Which has led me to beleive the following two conclusions:

1. My Motherboard is dead. 
2. My CPU is fried (I never overclocked it, mind you.)

Now, the reason why I posted this, If it seems as if i have it figured out, is because I want a DEFINIATE answer. Is it either the motherboard, or the CPU? Or maybe something else? 

Some help would be GREATLY appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sounds to me like a nasty gounded short / I would remove the mobo from the case and run the bare essentials outside the case / dont forget to "jump" connect the two pins that would "normally" be occupied by the case switch

run only cpu /one stick ram/vid card then on second restart add just boot drive


please post the results back after / I am curious as a cat on this one!



regards:



joe


----------



## SirKamon (Jun 16, 2005)

linderman said:


> sounds to me like a nasty gounded short / I would remove the mobo from the case and run the bare essentials outside the case / dont forget to "jump" connect the two pins that would "normally" be occupied by the case switch
> 
> run only cpu /one stick ram/vid card then on second restart add just boot drive
> 
> ...


Hey. Thanks for replying Joe. 

I did what you said, I jumped everything and ran the mobo in its bare bones (well, plus the ram and videocard like you said). Jumped the Soft power LED connectors, and everything. It was just as non responsive as ever. By doing this though, I seem to beleive that it's the MoBo. Getting a new MoBo would solve this problem, would it not? 

Ah well, tell me if you have any other recommendations.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Have you tried another power supply / is the ram been tested in another computer so you know it works

I think i remeber you saying you swapped a power supply / what brand power supply and wattage??????


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

hello
this mishap took place during a game play...sounds heat related.
the games extend resources on computers and heat up the hardware.
possibly your cpu is cooked
but did you do as linds asked? 1 stick at a time in slot one.
and do a another cmos clear..unplug it and pop the battery out for 30 mins.
you have nothin to lose at this point.
good luck


----------



## SirKamon (Jun 16, 2005)

linderman said:


> Have you tried another power supply / is the ram been tested in another computer so you know it works
> 
> I think i remeber you saying you swapped a power supply / what brand power supply and wattage??????


I have tried other power supplies, I stated that in the first bit of my shpeel. I tested my RAM recently, and I know that works. 

The power supply I swapped was Mine: RAIDMAX 350W, with my sisters: Illsan 250W. Considering that a minimal number of my power cords were used, I think that it wasn't insufficient. What happened when I swapped mine with hers, was I got it to boot (this was shortly after I reset the CMOS). So I went into its configuration menu, then the computer restarted, and started doing what it did in the first place, again (locking at the boot menu; not booting at all; no signal)




> hello
> this mishap took place during a game play...sounds heat related.
> the games extend resources on computers and heat up the hardware.
> possibly your cpu is cooked
> ...


Right you are, and that's what I figured in the first place. But, the extended resource of that particular game (GTA Vice city) couldn't have possibly exceeded what other games I play on my computer may have before (doom 3, ut2004, Half life 2.) Do you honestly think that it possible after alot of battering, that it just eventually gave up? =P 

I did a RAM check, and the RAM is fine, but I'll try another CMOS reset. If that doesn't work, I'll drive over to the computer store and buy a new motherboard.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I belive you either have an inproperly seated CPU or a cooked CPU


see link below / review the D bracket / diagnostics for the four lights on


http://www.msicomputer.com/support/sup_tshoot.asp#1_4


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Well i believe the low output of wattage has cooked your CPU through too much heat / when there is not sufficient power to the CPU / low voltage occurs which inturn builds resistance = lots of heat

thats why I am a big fan of temp & fan monitoring progs / you can set an alarm at say 65C for your CPU / when its goes into the alram mode you know "the rock is cookin"

I would not use a power supply any smaller than 400Watts lager for the prescott cpus

and a name brand one / antec or enermax

dont forget you need a power supply that is 60% more horse power than your system specs require / if you look in the moderator "Sarkast" signature at bottom of his posts he has a PSU claculator link / there you can get the same eye opener I got !!!!!!

the game put enough pressure on your low power resources to do sum cookin :sad: 

regards:

joe 

PS Jim: you scored a bulleye I belive


----------



## SirKamon (Jun 16, 2005)

linderman said:


> Well i believe the low output of wattage has cooked your CPU through too much heat / when there is not sufficient power to the CPU / low voltage occurs which inturn builds resistance = lots of heat
> 
> thats why I am a big fan of temp & fan monitoring progs / you can set an alarm at say 65C for your CPU / when its goes into the alram mode you know "the rock is cookin"
> 
> ...


I get it! It all makes sense now. Thanks a million guys, I'd have been lost without you. =P


----------



## Joeldemps (Feb 6, 2006)

*I have the same problem*

So are you guys saying that it is the processor that is cooked and i need to replace that or was it the motherboard?


----------

